# BN Plecho spawn



## cat2102 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hello- I did a water change this afternoon and discovered that my albino BN trio spawned :dancing: and Daddy is taking good care of the eggs in their cave/tube--I had dumped him out of the tube and a couple of eggs came with before I realized the situation, but the majority of the spawn stayed intact at the back of the tube and he quickly resumed his post.

My apologies, but I have a number of questions as this is my first experience with BN Plechos spawning: 
how long until they hatch?
how long until they exit the cave and are on their own?
90-gallon tank; Tank mates are 10 juvi frontosa kigoma, 2 syno multi catfish and 2 pair of altolamprologus compressiceps (all purchased 12/2014, including the BNs, so they are all young). Will these tankmates be a threat to the fry once they are free swimmers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Couple days and yes.


----------



## cat2102 (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks. They hatched Mon nite-Tues morning (11/16-17). This evening I have transferred them to one of those floating nurseries in my main tank, as I figured with +/-5 days passing, Dad was probably getting close to turning them loose. Looks like their yolk sacs are almost gone.


----------



## Wis-Waterboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, everybody loves to eat baby bristlenoses.

Those floating nurseries don't have very good water circulation usually. Be sure to change the water often. An air stone wouldn't hurt either. Put in a small chunk of zucchini for them to eat. Wouldn't hurt to add some java moss for them to nibble on/hide in. It will take several days for them to use up the yolk sac and start eating.


----------

